#  > Servidores >  > Sistemas Operacionais >  >  Driver de Placa Mãe M2N-MX SE PLUS

## JOTAPE

Bom pessoal, estou precisando de uma grande ajuda. 

Preciso dos drivers da placa mãe da ASUS, modelo M2N-MX SE PLUS, seguinte, já verifiquei no site da asus e não tem. Já pesquiser no google enfim em um monte de lugar.

Se alguém puder me ajudar ok, ou deixa o link aí, ou fala que me passa por e-mail, enfim preciso o quanto antes.

Obrigado.

----------

